# Burns



## ReturnTrip (Mar 10, 2009)

Burnt my hand cooking something by being dumb and using my bandana as a potholder (metal burnt right through the cloth and on to my fingers). I put it under cold water and it bubbled up eventually. i assume i shouldnt pop it. I'm just curious what i should do or how long do i have to wait until it goes away. it doesnt really hurt anymore its just kind of annoying.

I'm sure this thread would prove useful for fire related injuries.


----------



## finn (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't pop the blisters. Just wait for it to go away, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2009)

finn said:


> Don't pop the blisters. Just wait for it to go away, that's all there is to it.



i always wind up just popping the blisters. i can't help it. lol


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> i always wind up just popping the blisters. i can't help it. lol



yeah for some reason theres this very appetizing feeling to always pop them. its probably just because they're so annoying just being there


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah don't pop the blisters. and don't put butter or anything oily on it, some people think it helps but all it does is make it hurt more and take longer to heal. just be easy on it till it heals is really all you can do. i think neosporin or something like that sells some stuff especially for burns you might want to look at that but besides that not much you can do


----------



## elvagabundo (Mar 11, 2009)

If you pop the blisters you risk infection. Try to get some neosporin or other antibiotic cream and keep the area covered with bandage or cloth. A small tube of neosporin and small roll of gauze should be enough. Method of procurement is up to you.


----------



## raccoon42 (Apr 19, 2009)

have to agree you just need to let it heal
if you have vitamin E or aloe gel it will speed it up when applied x2 daily. 
or a cream product called ozone works fairly well, peroxide based if I remember.


----------



## L.C. (Apr 20, 2009)

i used to weld so i know a bit about burns. i was always told a 2nd degree burn larger than a half dollar should be looked at. i never like doctors though. its important to keep it clean and covered. change dressings once a day. peroxide is cheap and will cook all the bacteria. burn cream with benzocane or other 'cane anasthetic wil help. 3rd degree go to a hospital. if your stubborn remove all charred skin,unlike a blister, this skin won't help.it will harbor dirt and bacteria. this should be dressed with zereoform or other non-stick dressing.do same as above then.


----------



## doombear (Apr 22, 2009)

if you're lucky and have access to medicine there is not a need to go to the hospital unless you have gnarly 3rd degree and cant even feel it or its just too massive to keep clean. not that this is really applicable to the original post though. i dont know what neosporin is but do not use polysporin on no burns cause it will not help, burns need to dry out to heal well and that shit just keeps it moist. 

if you put lavender oil on a burn (especially when you're getting into more serious ones... but any size really) it will dry it out and speed the healing process imensely (by a week or more if your burn is serious enough) as well as prevent infection quite effectively. the sooner you get it on the burn the better it will help.

i hear this was discoverd by some dude make essential oils who burned himself up his arm quite badly and had no water just a vat of lavender oil. so he stuck his arm in the lavender oil and it was like he was hardly even burned.

now if you have extensive 2nd degree burns you are gonna want to be taking some internal medicine to aid the healing process and especially prvent infection. 

once the wound has started to heal and there is no risk of infection comfrey gel works wonders in eliminating scaring and speeding the healing. if the wound is still open but NOT infected (VERY IMPORTANT: as sealing an infection in with comfrey can easily lead to sepsis which could kill you!) then just drop some of hte lavender oil on before you use it.\

blah blah blah

i didnt even hafta go to the hospital though cause i had a good care taker and my burns were much larger than the sie of a dollar, to say the least.


----------

